# All he focuses on is his feelings and forget about mines



## truebeauty (Jun 25, 2010)

My boyfriend and I have been together for five years, we have a son that will be two shortly. For the last year and a half it has been chaotic to say the least. There have been situations that I caused him hurt in the past but he says he has forgiven me. It was nothing too damaging, I was never unfaithful. But for the last (almost) two years it has been him who causes me pain.

My boyfriend will be 28 shortly but lately he has the party mentality and nothing more. There is nothing wrong with hanging out with the boys on occasions and the last thing I want to do is suffocate him but it becomes an issue with me when his focus is only going out with the guys. And let's be honest when u go out with guys do you not check out the girls? Tomorrow for example he tried one time to get a babysitter and when our usual sitter did not respond to him the first thing out his mouth was "oh i might go out with my boy." It is not that I am ungrateful that he attempted one time but that was not good enough to me. He texted the sitter once, he could have called, went to her house (it's my mother who is a block away), or he could have asked me to day something. That would not have made it any less surprising because at least he thought to ask.

Another issue with us is his addiction to facebook. He sits for hour’s everyday and talks to females and does not talk to me. In addition to the principle of that there have been several inappropriate comments, messages, and chats with other females that I have found out about. I cannot just sit and pretend that these things do not bother me. Although he has not said anything flirty lately that does not diminish the time that is spent doing this every day, it brings back all the memories and as i said to add insult to injury he goes hours not talking to me while he talks to these other females.

With me he never understands this or that, has barely anything nice to say unless i say something first and it's constantly an argument. In his eyes everything he does is wrong but that is not the truth. I believe he knows in his heart that some of these things are wrong because i've tried to explain to him that if I did the same things he would have a problem with it but then he gives me these b.s. answers like "I don't have a response" or something lame like that. I love this man with all my heart and he is the person I want to spend my life with but I do not know what to do so we can move on. I really don't know what to do because one person can't be willing to make it work we both have to and at this point he does not want to make it work.

Any advice would help please.


----------

